# marlin model 55 goose gun, (help)



## REDFOXJR (Feb 19, 2012)

I have a original marlin goose gun that has tremendous sentimental value and I need to find a replacement stock for her. I wanted to take a piece of history with me to the turkey woods this year, but the gun is to unsafe to shoot. Any help on where I can find a replacement stock would be greatly appreciated. Fox


----------



## fishtail (Feb 20, 2012)

Ouch!
http://www.gunpartscorp.com/catalog/Detail.aspx?pid=1355220A&catid=5368


----------



## kwil13 (Mar 15, 2012)

Check on gunbroker.com


----------

